#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Dividir dois links em uma rede.

## jonneresende

Tenho dois lnks da Vivo um é em bridge o outro é roteado. Quero fazer desta forma um link (bridge) para um enlace o outro link (roteado) para os clientes rede cabeada. E tambem caso um link caia o outro assuma.
Como posso fazer isso?

----------


## mendoncarick

Acompanhando

----------


## Batmam

Tem como fazer por rota!

----------


## Batmam

Faz a marcação no mangle e add as rotas pra essa regra

----------

